# bottom rigs



## blue1705 (Feb 22, 2014)

I just wanted to see what you guys liked better when using bottom rigs in the surf... With or without floats?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?94378-River-Rig

Try that link...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

river rigs don't have floats ... floats are ok if you are only after Blues I guess


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

blue1705 said:


> I just wanted to see what you guys liked better when using bottom rigs in the surf... With or without floats?


Not sure but is your bottom rig another name for fishfinder rig? If so the whole point of the float is to raise your bait and let it stay in the target area and it helps with keeping your rig from getting snagged. Depending on the condition of the floor(mud,sand, rocky etc) your rig will change. However if you don't want to use a float, learn the river rig. Pretty much a all condition rig.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Not sure but is your bottom rig another name for fishfinder rig? If so the whole point of the float is to raise your bait and let it stay in the target area and it helps with keeping your rig from getting snagged. Depending on the condition of the floor(mud,sand, rocky etc) your rig will change. However if you don't want to use a float, learn the river rig. Pretty much a all condition rig.


You need to remember that the "strike zone" for most surfzone fishes..ie Pomp, Seamonkeys, Trout and such is the bottom..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Mike original poster is from nj.. Don't know if riverrigs would help or not.. Floats may be the deal up there,who knows??


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

I've caught Flounder and Drum on "Blue Rigs" (Yellow and Red Floating Rigs) from Nags Head down to CB... Can def see how the River Rig would be productive... Find the Slough and Gooooo...


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Floats let crabs hold on and eat your bait. They work for blue fish but thank god there isn't many around.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

I tie my own bottom rigs using the pink ear plugs,I cut them in half.I Cath everything with this rig.I fish oak Island and the water is dirty there a lot.The pink floats deffinatly help with the dirty water.


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow that's crazy!!! I guess it makes since on the visual aspect because I have caught several fish on the "Bluefish Rig" with the yellow and red floats when the water wasn't very clear... I'm starting to tie my own rigs now and looking forward to making the River Rig and giving it a shot at Topsail in a couple weeks. Find the Slough and Goooooo...


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GoneCatching23 said:


> I guess it makes since on the visual aspect because I have caught several fish on the "Bluefish Rig" with the yellow and red floats when the water wasn't very clear...


AKA . . . The "Fireball Rig" .


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aka the "Awesome Rig".


----------



## GoneCatching23 (Jun 13, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> AKA . . . The "Fireball Rig" .


Correct depending on the setup or brand....


----------

